# Islamabad Domicile.



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

Hello Everyone 

Please would someone tell me that do we need to have a domicile of Punjab to apply in UHS or even those having Islamabad domicile can get into public institutes of Punjab. 

And secondly which domicile is better? That of punjab or Islamabad?


----------



## muhammad omer (Jun 22, 2015)

Well,for that my friend you need to follow newspaper, all the details about university's admissions come in the newspaper. Today in Dawn came the news for admissions in uhs(punjab).


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

Thanks  I just searched for information and found out that those having Federal domicile have to apply against the seats reserved for punjab.


----------

